# Root trimming



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I took this pic of my plant......no idea what it is, but it has roots coming from the stem like crazy. Should I be trimming them for optimum leaf growth or let them grow. Just found some Aponogeton I think Elongatus in the foreground. Happy about that one rare find where im from.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I think that the foregroun plant is 'Aponogeton Regidifolius'.As for the plant on the back i cannot tell for sure...My guess will be either 'Eustralis Stellata' which is a high-demanding plant or 'Hygrophila Salicifolia'.
I suggest you to cut the best root-developed tops and plant them in a new place...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

In case of re-planting it's always a good idea to cut back the roots to handable proportions.
Roots belong in hidden places, obvious








A thick bundle of roots strechting in every direction is tricky to tuck in, furthermore "old" roots does not always adapt well to replacement. But if you cut back the roots, the plant will try to repair the "damage" and thus grow root-tips that will work their way 'round the substrate, uniquely forming after the requirements of their actual position.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I will trim the roots above the gravel a bit. I dont want to cut the stem because the heights really gives some shade well. I think it is a hygro of some sort though. Pretty tricky plant to keep healthy ive read. Just picked up a potted red wendtii too. Its about a foot high and still potted. My anubius is doing bad since I took it out of the pot so Im hesitant to take the Crypt out. Any advice on this. Other than fertilizer and root tabs is there any other consideration when taking the plants out of their pots. Thanks guys. And as always thanks jim on the responses to everyones questions.


----------

